# Freezing mashed potatoes...?



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

My little local produce stand had freshly dug Yukon golds last weekend, and I bought more than I should have.    I was wondering if anyone here has ever made a batch of mashed potatoes and frozen them successfully. I know they have tubs of frozen mashed potatoes in the stores, but I've never bought any so can't say if there is any change in taste or texture from fresh.  I know fresh is always better, but I hate to see any of these go to waste.  

I was thinking of cooking what I have left, mashing them, and using my FoodSaver to bag and freeze them.  I guess my question is, should I make them as normal with milk and butter and freeze?  Or should I just mash them and freeze, then add the milk and butter after I take them out and they have thawed?  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2014)

If you have a cool dry place to store them, they will last a long time.  Most root vegetables can be stored.  Back in colonial/early American times, you had a root cellar for storing root vegetables over the winter.  These root veggies fed the family all winter.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2014)

The next time you are at the grocery store, take a look at the list of ingredients in the mashed potatoes. Let that be your guide.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for responding, Andy.  I live in the desert so there is no cool and dry place to store them.  During the late fall and winter I keep potatoes, garlic, and onions in a basket in the garage, but that's not an option now as temps are up to 107-110.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for responding, Andy.  I live in the desert so there is no cool and dry place to store them.  During the late fall and winter I keep potatoes, garlic, and onions in a basket in the garage, but that's not an option now as temps are up to 107-110.



Good grief! Sounds like your produce needs their own A/C.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> The next time you are at the grocery store, take a look at the list of ingredients in the mashed potatoes. Let that be your guide.


 
Hi Addie. Like I mentioned, I know there are tubs of frozen potatoes in the stores.  I imagine they are loaded with salt and other preservatives, without even looking at the ingredients.  Just curious if anyone else has ever tried this at home.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

I should add, I did a search online, but I trust you guys more.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2014)

I've frozen Thanksgiving leftovers which included mashed potatoes, and they were just fine.  They were a layer in the usual TG casserole, and had been made with butter and milk.  I'd give it a shot!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> My little local produce stand had freshly dug Yukon golds last weekend, and I bought more than I should have.    I was wondering if anyone here has ever made a batch of mashed potatoes and frozen them successfully. I know they have tubs of frozen mashed potatoes in the stores, but I've never bought any so can't say if there is any change in taste or texture from fresh.  I know fresh is always better, but I hate to see any of these go to waste.
> 
> I was thinking of cooking what I have left, mashing them, and using my FoodSaver to bag and freeze them.  I guess my question is, should I make them as normal with milk and butter and freeze?  Or should I just mash them and freeze, then add the milk and butter after I take them out and they have thawed?  Thanks for any suggestions.


Yes, I often freeze mashed potatoes. Not sure if it matters to the freezing results but I mash mine with butter and a little milk (or cream if I have any) because I like them that way. 

They are very successful. I usually freeze them in single portions because that's convenient for me but I have frozen a large container full for, say, Christmas Dinner. I reheat in the m/wave as they don't get a "crust" on them as they would in the oven.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 13, 2014)

I have successfully frozen mashed potatoes.  I also used to blanch and freeze cubed potatoes (three minutes boiling, three minutes ice water, drain on paper towels and put on trays to freeze for an hour then into bags) for "stew packs" we made up for our homeless ministry.  We did all veggies like this and they were  like fresh when we poured them frozen into the stock for the stew.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2014)

Just going by my own experience with leftover mashed potatoes, I think milk makes them taste funky. I'd mash a small portion with just butter, freeze them and see how it turns out. If they seem ok, add milk.

Potatoes generally don't freeze well in chunks like in a stew.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I should add, I did a search online, *but I trust you guys more*.



On behalf of all of us, a big Thank You.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has ever made a batch of mashed potatoes and frozen them successfully.


 
Well, lets see: There is Banquet, Swanson, Birds Eye, Marie Callender, Ore-Ida, Country Crock, Roy Rogers, Bob Evans, Alexia, and Trader Joes, just to name a few.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies.  

I ended up steaming the Yukons, and mashed them with just a tiny bit of butter and a little salt and pepper. Those babies were so tender that they mashed up very creamy on their own. I put a cup each into FoodSaver bags for individual servings and ended up with about 6 cups - enough for 6 dinners, and frozen in flat little bags which don't take up much room in my little freezer. 

Kay...that's what I was thinking, that the milk would end up being funky and create a very watery thaw for just plain mashed taters as a side.

Dawg, I've used leftover mashed in TG casserole often, and I love it! I'll need to remember that next TG. Love those!

LP, thank you for your suggestion, and I'm sure the folks at the homeless ministry appreciated those meals very much. 

Mad, you cook like I do. Individual freezing. Another one here who cooks just for one!  Thank you!

Sir Loin, I'm impressed with your knowledge of frozen foods. If I wanted pre-frozen, processed taters, I would have bought them. I was just asking for suggestions on freezing the fresh taters which I had. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 13, 2014)

I have frozen left over mashed potatoes and they were OK.  They surely would be safe to eat even if the texture changed slightly.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Sir Loin, I'm impressed with your knowledge of frozen foods. If I wanted pre-frozen, processed taters, I would have bought them. I was just asking for suggestions on freezing the fresh taters which I had. Thank you for your response.


 
And my point was, if they can do it, you can too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess my point was, anyone can freeze anything.  Those brands you listed use an incredible amount of salt and processing, so I don't care about them.   I only wanted to freeze a few mashed potatoes with minimal processing and ingredients, and asked for help with those who have done that. No harm, no foul.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm a little late...I would boil and mash with no additives, thaw and butter/ cream/salt as needed after heating them.  The food saver is a fantastic appliance for single folks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> And my point was, if they can do it, you can too!



However Sir, I would venture to guess those frozen potato professionals have some tricks or additives that we home cooks don't know about. Perhaps you are the exception.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 14, 2014)

Supposedly,  using milk that is full fat  when mashing  works better when you go to reheat them.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree with Dawglover and Mad cook. I do mine the same way too, add milk, pepper and butter but I would leave out the salt seasoning if you are going to freeze batches ( you can add that later when you go to use them them) They are pretty well behaved  have found and you shouldn't have a problem. One last tip, don't make them too 'wet' though with the milk/butter. They freeze better when 'firmer'.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2014)

It has been my experience that the more fat the mashed potatoes have in them the better they freeze.  Try using one of those make a head mashed potato casseroles as a guide.  I also make and freeze twice baked potatoes with no problems.


Make-Ahead Mashed Potatoes Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your tips and suggestions.    Aunt Bea, I'll check out your link when I get home this afternoon - heading out the door for the day now.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> It has been my experience that the more fat the mashed potatoes have in them the better they freeze.  Try using one of those make a head mashed potato casseroles as a guide.  I also make and freeze twice baked potatoes with no problems.
> 
> 
> Make-Ahead Mashed Potatoes Recipe - Allrecipes.com



I was going to suggest those make ahead potatoes also AB. I do them every year at the holidays but never use any milk at all. I also bet they would freeze well.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> Kay...that's what I was thinking, that the milk would end up being funky and create a very watery thaw for just plain mashed taters as a side.
> 
> .


If you don't over-do it the milk doesn't make the mash watery (I use full fat not skimmed or semi-skimmed. And don't over do the mashing. if you use the electric mixer and let it go too far it will be like wall-paper paste!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 15, 2014)

I found that out the hard way many years ago!   For many years now I've been steaming potatoes rather than boiling them, they don't absorb as much water. A potato masher and if needed, a very quick mix with the hand mixer works well. 

I thawed a bag of the frozen mashed potatoes and had them for breakfast this morning. They were perfect, just needed a tiny bit more milk.  I think the yukons were so fresh when I mashed them, they didn't need much milk.  Not sure if I'd get that lucky with potatoes that have been hanging around the grocery store.   

For drinking, I drink 2%, but for mashed I agree that full fat is best.  I get a pint for them so there isn't a bunch of leftover milk. 

Thanks again, all.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I found that out the hard way many years ago!   For many years now I've been steaming potatoes rather than boiling them, they don't absorb as much water. A potato masher and if needed, a very quick mix with the hand mixer works well.
> 
> I thawed a bag of the frozen mashed potatoes and had them for breakfast this morning. They were perfect, just needed a tiny bit more milk.  I think the yukons were so fresh when I mashed them, they didn't need much milk.  Not sure if I'd get that lucky with potatoes that have been hanging around the grocery store.
> 
> ...



There's just nothing better than when an original poster (OP)  brings a thread to a conclusion. Because of you, we've all learned something. 

Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 15, 2014)

^ Like.


----------



## Addie (Jul 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> There's just nothing better than when an original poster (OP)  brings a thread to a conclusion. Because of you, we've all learned something.
> 
> Thanks Cheryl!



So true Kay. Most threads just peter out because everything that could be said has been. Then a new member signs in and finds it and starts it all up again. Some OP will post a Thank You for all the information and try to bring it to an end. But there is always that one person who has more to say and won't let it go. 

Andy's post for "A tough piece of meat" is a perfect example.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 18, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> If you don't over-do it the milk doesn't make the mash watery (I use full fat not skimmed or semi-skimmed. And don't over do the mashing. if you use the electric mixer and let it go too far it will be like wall-paper paste!



To sum up, making mashed potatoes ahead of time to be frozen, then re-heated...you blend them thicker than if you were making them fresh for your guests in the next half hour,  use full fat milk or   sour cream only.

If I'm wrong...someone bail me out. Freezing mashed potatoes for ahead of time.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2014)

Caslon said:


> To sum up, making mashed potatoes ahead of time to be frozen, then re-heated...you blend them thicker than if you were making them fresh for your guests in the next half hour,  use full fat milk or   sour cream only.
> 
> If I'm wrong...someone bail me out. Freezing mashed potatoes for ahead of time.



Nope that is how I would do it. My first husband told me once to use a little of the potato water to mash them if I was just going to freeze them. I never tried it though. I thought the water would create ice crystals.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2014)

Caslon said:


> To sum up, making mashed potatoes ahead of time to be frozen, then re-heated...you blend them thicker than if you were making them fresh for your guests in the next half hour,  use full fat milk or   sour cream only.
> 
> If I'm wrong...someone bail me out. Freezing mashed potatoes for ahead of time.



Nope sorry...If you read post #14 carefully, she added only butter, salt and pepper. No milk at all. 
Post #26 will tell what she did after defrosting them.


----------

